# Hydraulic Fluid - A few questions answered



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Deere latest video on hydraulic fluids. I know there was discussion on this a few weeks back.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it an educational video or a promotional video?

Some-one needs to tell me because I fell asleep during the riveting performance.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coondle said:


> Some-one needs to tell me because I fell asleep during the riveting performance.


It puts me in mind of some of my school and college teachers of the past.....riveting is a good choice of words.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....Joe Wilson gives one of his best performances of his career and you think they needed to add what Kevin....some pyrotechnics, a sexy co-host or perhaps they coulda blown up the loader with a bucket of "modified" Hy Guard? I thought it was credible, and full of tantalizing facts about the design and implementation of Hy Guard fluids....what am I missing? (With the exception of the aforementioned). Excellent production, would highly recommend for the insomniac......


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Coondle said:


> Is it an educational video or a promotional video?
> 
> Some-one needs to tell me because I fell asleep during the riveting performance.


My question ...why go to a common sump? This way if the fluid gets contaminated the WHOLE capacity MUST be changed rather than only the area affected. These days where everything is hydraulic the chance of contamination is greatly increased. of course your cost also goes up, way up


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

The mindset of customers who are willing to spend tens, or even hundreds of thousands of dollars on a piece of equipment, then ignore the manufacturers fluid specs and maintenance intervals to save just a few dollars has always baffled me. I wrench on a lot of stuff, and in my experience, the money saved by cheaping out on fluids and maintenance has cost them many many times more in repairs, or even machine replacement much sooner than would have been necessary.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I run equipment for a living on my off farm job ,3 years ago I ran a new JD dozer it had engine oil in the motor ,hydraulic,hydrostatic trans ,final drives and even the radiator. Only fluid that wasn't JD engine oil was the washer fluid so here they have a video about using hygaurd I wish they would make up there minds. Even the JD backhoe I'm running now uses engine oil in the hydraulics says so on the JD sticker on the fill tube. Now I do run JD fluid in my old JD tractors after having troubles with the "yellow bucket oil" so I believe there is some merit to the video but guys like that need to quit justifying there six figure salary and see what the rest of the company is doing.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

New holland skidloaders used to run 10w30 in everything too. Maybe new ones do too?? The argument was that the guys putting the oil in didn't know the difference. Talk about a confidence builder...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Case skid loaders also run either 10-40 or 10-30 engine oil for hydraulic fluid, but they also require a Case additive that they call HTO. ZDDP is most likely the main ingredient.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

My Deere scraper has a common sump and your absolutely right, grind up one gear or bearing and the whole system is screwed, been there done that. All my old IH dozers use 10wt motor oil in everything but the motor(go figure), that requires 30wt.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well I have learned something new here, I don't have anything bigger than a old ford 4500 backhoe, didn't know anything was using motor oil in hyd systems now....

Guess I need to find out what should be in the old backhoe, it has a good bit of hyd trouble....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Guy I rent land from has one of those old 4500 Ford backhoe. ,He uses Traveler premium hydraulic fluid from TSC. Same fluid trans and pump, on that one for the loader and the hoe there is a flap up near the end of the hood lifted up and there's a cap on a dipstick under there. For the transmission there's a plug on top of the transmission and you take a plug out of the side of the transmission bottom plugs to check it top plugs to fill it.. or something like that maybe I'm ,,not sure,, just thought I'd mention you said you were having some hydraulic problems,


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

The old lines are the trouble, they seem to be flaking inside and I half to clean the filter a lot.. other than being a pia, for what it is it does ok... I use the same fluid from tsc, just never checked to make sure that was right...

Thanks..


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Both of my skid loaders use 10W30 for hydraulic oil, and in the chain boxes. Easy for maintenance .


----------

